# Need ideas for a fundraiser



## mattm58 (Mar 4, 2013)

Every year I build something for my kids school auction. I'm looking for ideas for this year. Anybody have any good ideas of things that have sold well at this type of event?

A little background on the auction:
School auction is in October
School is a small private catholic school outside of Portland Oregon, approx. 200 students in K-8th grades
Typically 100-150 in attendance, 70/30 in parents/outside guests
I would say most attendees in upper middle class
Event has catered dinner, typically formal attire, $75/person tickets

I've attached pictures of the items I've built in the past and what they sold for to give an idea.

-Matt

Outdoor bar with granite tops, has backlit back splash and wine rack (package sold for $1800)




























Cedar Chaise Chairs & table (sold for $575)










Wine rack has inlaid granite tiles on top (don't remember selling price)










Cedar Adirondack Chairs & storage table with hinged top (Sold for $500)


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

how about a couple of rockers with a table that goes in between them for the porch


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful work. It's a shame those chair/table sets only went in the $500s. Those would easily go for $1000 or more in our school/charity auctions around here.

Keeping with an outdoor theme might be smart because you can build them fast and more rustic looking. However, simple, elegant stuff like a floating top, wall or sofa table with few parts can be good. Anything that uses little material, but does so in a interesting way, might be good for you.

If you are in the business of selling furniture and woodwork, charity auctions are great ideas if you market everything well.


----------

